# 4 Trolling Rods $50



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

2 - Browning Silaflex Model PT2910 2-piece 10’

1 - Browning Silaflex Model F 32983 2-piece 8’3”

1 - Cabelas Depthmaster 2-piece 9’0” Dipsy Diver. Includes a second bottom piece. 


Rednek


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Location?


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

TClark said:


> Location?


Vermilion, OH


Rednek


----------

